# Are any of the smaller, cheap trimmers any good?



## MyMiles (Apr 21, 2012)

I was just getting ready to ask the same question! 
I was looking at the Wahl Tid Bit Trimmer, but it's so inexpensive it scares me, and there are hardly any reviews. 
Wahl Tid Bit Trimmer - PetSupplies.com

Looking forward to see what people say about this one!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Wahl Mini Arco Trimmer in Finishing Clippers at Schneider Saddlery

I have three different ones..one is a lighted one and it sucks! The other Id have to check the name..but its a good name brand and it doesnt work worth a flip! But the mini arco has been GREAT.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I brought the same one Ms. Stella got. I used it a few times and put it in the trash. Would love to know of a good small cordless one !


----------



## Arcticfox (Dec 12, 2011)

How big is the mini arco? Is the blade part significantly smaller/more narrow? I can never get a good feel for how big things are just from the pictures...

Edit to add: I don't care of it's corded or cordless, or if it's heavy or loud, as long as it cuts through poodle hair and fits well between the toes.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Its about half as long as the regular clippers. Its cordless and it works great for me. One thing I have learned about doing the feet is to turn the clipper upside down and use the back of the blade around the nails..does that make sense? Dont press ..just glide it softly over the nail and up just over the cuticle..it will take all those tiny hairs off


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Carley's Mom said:


> I brought the same one Ms. Stella got. I used it a few times and put it in the trash. Would love to know of a good small cordless one !


Do you mean the mini arco? Wonder why mine works so well. As a matter of fact I liked it so much that I used it exclusively on Stella for the 1st year..lol I shaved all of her with it because I felt I had better control with it over the regular sized ones.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

It was a Wahl mini, not sure if it was the exact same one, if yours worked good. It was awful, but it might have worked on my new dogs coat. Carley's is like very rough and thick.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Maybe you could just try the 5/8 blade. It has a smaller clipping surface and makes it easier to do the feet with the regular size clipper. I also use it to clip patterns into the coat...like a swirl pattern. Here is a link to Petedge that shows the blade I meanAndis UltraEdge Clipper Blade Size 5/8 | PetEdge.com


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

I just had a friend send me this youtube video from Judy Hudson (we both attended her scissoring seminar). It is a pretty good video of trimming feet.


----------



## Samba (Sep 14, 2012)

I use the wahl pocket trimmers for inside the feet, they work great and at $9 including a battery/blade, they can be replaced when needed! 

As a hint, check your local horse tack shops for them. Often they are on sale (for under $10) which is half the price they sell at pet stores.

Wahl Super PocketPro Dog Trimmer - Grooming - Dog - PetSmart

Not great for the top of their feet (unless they are toys or minis), but for between the toes they are great!


----------



## Arcticfox (Dec 12, 2011)

Samba said:


> I use the wahl pocket trimmers for inside the feet, they work great and at $9 including a battery/blade, they can be replaced when needed!
> 
> As a hint, check your local horse tack shops for them. Often they are on sale (for under $10) which is half the price they sell at pet stores.
> 
> ...


This is the one I have. It seems really tempermental. Maybe I'm just not using it right, but about half the time, it doesn't take of any hair at all, running it through the fur on her feet is like trying to shave a wall. Other times it works just fine - for a minute or so, then out of nowhere the next stroke stops taking off any hair at all and just gets stuck. It's been like this since the day I opened it, and I chalked it up to poor quality and weak motor. Maybe I got a defective product? Who knows. I'm hesitant to try it again, though.

TLP: That's an interesting blade, maybe I will try this. I'm going to see if any canadian grooming supply places have that. It's not worth the shipping if I'm buying just one blade - it'll end up costing more in total than a nice trimmer. Also, thanks for the video.


----------



## Samba (Sep 14, 2012)

Arcticfox said:


> This is the one I have. It seems really tempermental. Maybe I'm just not using it right, but about half the time, it doesn't take of any hair at all, running it through the fur on her feet is like trying to shave a wall. Other times it works just fine - for a minute or so, then out of nowhere the next stroke stops taking off any hair at all and just gets stuck. It's been like this since the day I opened it, and I chalked it up to poor quality and weak motor. Maybe I got a defective product? Who knows. I'm hesitant to try it again, though.
> 
> TLP: That's an interesting blade, maybe I will try this. I'm going to see if any canadian grooming supply places have that. It's not worth the shipping if I'm buying just one blade - it'll end up costing more in total than a nice trimmer. Also, thanks for the video.


They are really a low quality product, but I have owned about 10 of them (I have show horses, and they are great for their ears!) and I think I have only had one pair that I ended up tossing right away. Otherwise the other ones I have had lasted for a little while (at least 5 horses ears/whiskers) before the blades dulled. I would think if they were just used between the toes of a poodle they would work just fine. Maybe taking the thick stuff off with the Andis, then touch ups with the Pocket clipper would help. One thing I did do is replace the battery it came with with a good rechargable battery. Maybe pick another pair up if they go on sale (just bought a pair today for $4.99 at the tack sale). Ive done my mini's full feet three times now with the pocket pro trimmers and they have done a good job. I did use the rechargable battery though, not the one it came with.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for the video TLP! Indy has nice big feet so hers are easier to shave, but Maddy is built on a finer scale and her feet are pickier to shave. Enjoyed the video a lot! Realized I am going up a bit too high on their feet (flood pants).


----------



## Arcticfox (Dec 12, 2011)

How about the Wahl Peanut or Tidbit? They sound powerful enough to do poodle feet, and look like a good size. Anyone use those/like those?


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

I have the Wahl Arco SE and I love it. Came with 2 rechargeable batteries and is small enough to get between the toes, yet powerful enough to do the sanitary. I'm even planning on using it to keep him groomed throughout the winter. I think it can handle it!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Arcticfox said:


> How about the Wahl Peanut or Tidbit? They sound powerful enough to do poodle feet, and look like a good size. Anyone use those/like those?


I have a friend who raves about the Wahl Peanut for her three minis' feet. I use the Wahl Arco Mini for the bottoms of the feet and between the toes. (I use the full-size Wahl Arco for the tops.) I really stay on top of feet (no pun intended:bulgy-eyes and shave them every 10 days. The Wahl Mini is adequate for my purposes. Good luck finding something you like.


----------

